# Denon 7.1 channel 4K & 3D pass through network AV receiver with AirPlay



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Recently announced, and available later this month is the AVR-E400, part of Denon's new E-Series Network home theater receiver line up. The E-Series, meant for ease, excitement, entertainment, and experience includes models AVR-E200, AVR-E300, and at the top of the line, the AVR-E400.








*Video*

The AVR-E400's video processor boasts upscaling capabilities from standard-def to high, plus has next-gen 4K Ultra HD capability.

It provides 2D and 3D pass through switching for casual viewing, and comes equipped with 6 HDMI inputs with one on the front to simplify portable device connection (video game unit, camcorder, and the like).

It has just one set of component video input connections.

*Quick product features*

- 6 HDMI inputs, 1 on the front panel and 5 in the rear, offering 6-in, and 1-out connectivity
- HDMI offers 4K Ultra HD and 3D pass-through
- Up-conversion for video to 1080P and 4K Ultra HD
- Internet radio streaming: SiriusXM, Spotify, Pandora
- Leveraging Apple AirPlay, streams music from iTunes
- Easy connect speaker terminals
- 7 channel discrete amplification with 185 watts per channel max
- 2-year limited warranty

*Audio*

With Ethernet connectivity, sorry no wireless, use of Internet radio services like vTuner and Spotify are possible. Support for Apple's AirPlay technology provides access to iTunes libraries.

For 2-room usage, a 5.1 channel system can be set up in one room, with separate-sourced stereo speakers set out on the patio or installed in another room. Or, it can also be configured for a full 7.1 channel setup (with access to Dolby Prologic IIz processing to extend surround sound vertically).

*Other features*

The AVR-E400 includes an onscreen "Setup Assistant" menu, Audio Return Channel compatibility (to transfer audio from the TV back to a home theater receiver without the need for an extra cable), plus a new labeling system and new type of speaker connects.

Direct front connection of Apple devices is an option, opening the doors to an almost unlimited source for music. DLNA connectivity is also built into the gear.








An iPhone/iPad/Android app is available to allow the control of the home theater setup.

A lacking feature, which is surprising since Sony's STR-DN1030 model from last year had it, is that it has no wireless connectivity. Neither Bluetooth nor Wi-Fi is built-in to the receiver.

Audyssey MultEQ automatic room acoustic measurement and correction system is provided to ensure a quick and easy setup. The idea is to offer the best tonal balance to the surrounding environment.

The AVR-E400, available later this month, has an MSRP of $600.00.


----------



## tx_polkhead (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had the E400 for a few months now and am quite happy with it. There are obviously a few things missing from the E400 but at this price point (I picked mine up at Fry's for $299!) it is tough to complain. 

The GUI is nice, connections were easy, I have a Dishnetwork, LG BluRay, and a Raspberry Pi running OpenELEC XBMC connected via HDMI, an older Denon DVD changer that does CD duty connected analog. Audissy set-up was a breeze, I didn't sit there with the SPL meter to verify but after a couple of movies I would guess the typical consumer would be happy. The remote is a little sparse but I am growing to appreciate not having 100 tiny buttons found on some remotes. 

My daughter LOVES that from her iPod touch she can 'send' her music wireless to the living room system. It might even encourage both my kids to keep up with their music studies by sitting at the piano and controlling the music they play along to. 

The web interface, and the Android Denon Remote App are big pluses in my book.

The Pioneer Elite (pre-HDMI model) it replaced might have gone louder, and music only might have been richer but I've decided to have a separate vintage music only system, so the Denon will only be called on for TV and Movies, perhaps the occasional video concert and also background (non-critical listening) music.

If you find an E400 for the low price I found mine at I can't imagine you'll be disappointed.


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

I know this old news and my Q kind of relates any inside info on Denon Upgrading there higher end equipment like AVR-4520CI 

or is that it. I know the X4000 is new on the boards but doesn't = what the AVR-4520CI can dish out


----------

